# Fellow Canucks



## Lindy (Dec 11, 2008)

I know there are a few of us, but I'm really curious how many of us there are on this board - raise your hand and let us know where you are?

I'm on BC's Sunshine Coast and loving it.

Cheers
Linda


----------



## TheGardener (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm here in the sunny Okanagan Valley, B.C. 8)


----------



## mare61 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm in snow covered Midwestern-Ontario


----------



## topcat (Dec 11, 2008)

mare61 said:
			
		

> I'm in snow covered Midwestern-Ontario



Hi guys - sorry, not to hijack this topic (not being from Canada) but I have visited your wonderful country and just wondered mare61....where in Ontario do you live?  I visited friends in North Bay many years ago and found Ontario the most amazing place  

Tanya


----------



## mare61 (Dec 13, 2008)

topcat said:
			
		

> mare61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Tanya

I live about 4 hours south of North Bay. Close to Lake Huron. That's pretty close, don't you think. BTW my BIL and his family live in Australia. In the tablelands near Cairns. We all grew up in Switzerland, though and moved to Canada 19 years ago, respectively Australia 12 years ago. I've never been to Australia, yet....


----------



## topcat (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow - what a globe trotting family  

We may have driven past near where you live way back when we visited....we landed in Toronto, hired a car and drove fairly directly up to North Bay.  So different to the area of Australia where I live (the day we arrived in NB there was a bear alert in town!!! :shock: ).  We had the loveliest time visiting with friends from Aussieland who moved there and met many wonderful, welcoming people.  We met a couple who are retired school professors who actually knew the small village where we live .....have to get back one day.

Cairns is a long, long way north of me.  Closer to starduster, I think and probably Becky but she is moving right now.

Enjoy the festive season all you Canucks.  I envy you celebrating in style......with snow and all!  

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Dec 15, 2008)

Well we're not supposed to have snow.....however....it snowed!  We're going to have a white Christmas instead of a green one (we were still mowing out lawn last week, still had mosquitoes, flowers still blooming and some of my herbs still growing).  This took everyone here by surprise since we're not really supposed to get snow here.  Ah well - at least we're not as cold as where we came from (Calgary with -30 celcius tonight) it'll only be -8 celcius tonight here...... :cry:


----------



## Woodi (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Lindy, I'm in Ontario, near the town of Perth, which is 100 kms west of Ottawa and 100 kms east of Kingston. Yep, snowy here too....a very strange December we've had: snow, melt, ice, snow again, thaw, green grass now with new snow starting. Very cold today, with a high of -13C.


----------



## LyeSoap (Jan 1, 2009)

Freezing in Edmonton right now.  I hope to move to BC as soon as possible.  Vancouver is an amazing city, was there over the summer and fell in love with the pace of things there.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi LyeSoap,

I lived in Edmonton for 5 years, and then I moved back to Calgary.  I'm originally from out here on the coast.  I was born here and spent the first 3 years of my life on tugboats and fishing boats so it's the smell, feel and motion of the ocean that lets me know I'm home.  My uncle just moved in with us and he came from Edmonton, so I guess I'm saying I know your town well.  The difference between the two cities is night and day, the difference between Vancouver & where I live in almost another planet.  You can't drive to where I live you have to come by plane or ferry.

Woodi - I was so excited to be moving away from cold winters and snow...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  We're back to closer to normal now but still not quite there.....(snow is gone and we're above zero).

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Laurie (Jan 4, 2009)

I live in Saskatchewan where it is extremely cold. :roll:  :roll:   We have been in a cold snap for 3 weeks with one day of slight reprieve.  This morning when I woke up it was about -36C (close to -40F).  

I haven't been posting much this past year.  Haven't made much soap because I started working again after having raised my 4 kids.  Takes a little getting used to.  I did manage to get some soap made over the holidays.  If I get a chance I will post some pictures.

Laurie


----------



## Healinya (Jan 4, 2009)

After checking into an American hotel, the Canadian called the front desk and 'Can someone bring pepper to my room please?' The consierge said "Do you want white pepper or black pepper?" The Canadian said 'toilet pepper'.  (ba dum bum.... pshhh) 

  lol sorry, couldn't resist... hope it made ya chuckle


----------



## Lindy (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey there Laurie!  I have family in Sask - Bengough which is down by Weyburn and then I have some cousins who have moved to Regina.  I remember as a kid going to the farm in Bengough at Easter and having snow drifts all the way to the tops of the trees - it was so much fun!!!!!!  One Easter the road got washed out by the Alkali Lake and we thought we were going to have to stay.... :wink: ....of course my Dad & Grandpa figured out how to get us out ..... :cry: 

Healinya - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Naughty - naughty.....


----------



## surf girl (Jan 6, 2009)

Fellow Canuck checking in.  I'm originally from Eastern Ontario, spend time in the summer on PEI, but live in BC.  I've been here on Vancouver Island for the past 15 years.


----------

